# Back in the Saddle!



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Life has been a little chaotic, but I'm here and ready to update on our agility progress. After deciding it was time to launch himself head-on into intact male teenager-dom, Nino got a trial time out :laugh: In lieu of trial fees, we have been taking an extra class at a new, more stimulating facility and going to open rings more frequently. I think it is starting to pay off! Nino has been on lately. We have a trial this weekend, just two JWW run, in hopes of getting his open jumpers title finally. We hit a small setback of a stomach bug, so we are going in not having done any practice since Monday, but I have faith 

Here are a couple recent videos from class


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's got after-burners!!! Wow, that was fun to watch!! 

:flame:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Holy Moley!!!! Nino can go like stink. He looks fantastic. Good work you guys.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I loved watching flying Nino. Pretty boy!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That was fun! Nino's fast!!! Your a great team!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I can't believe he went into that green tunnel the first time! Looking good! Thanks for posting.


----------

